# New furniture pictures!



## Eline (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

When the update came out, I made a thread to collect all new furniture the update brought. Now, this is NOT complete yet, but there were a few people who wanted to see furniture pictures! Soooooo... With a bit of help of the lovely forum people, me and my boyfriend (Pr0xyius, new to the Bell Tree!) made a start on this. 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NU6w6v01tpcbXEg1gYPJxUjS6rxWcZuRem-kKXRdSTk/edit?usp=sharing

In this document you can find all the items that I know are new in the game SO FAR. Some will have pictures and some won't, in this case there will be a picture there that says 'picture not yet available'. Please feel free to send me pictures of items that don't have a picture yet or are not even in the list at all! 
All help is welcome c:


I hope you find this useful c:

Edit: if you have pictures to add to this document, please add them in this thread or in a private message. Please don't send me requests to add them in the document itself! You can send the picture as is or you can send a link where I can download the the pictures. Thank you!

*Edit: If any of you know the sales prices, sell prices, interior themes, fashion themes or where some items are obtained, PLEASE let me know!*


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 4, 2016)

YES!! 
This, this was what I wanted to see! It's not enough to just name the new items because anyway my game is in another language, so I wouldn't know which item is what. Thank you so much for this! I know that surely this will be a lot of work and effort, but please keep at it!


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 4, 2016)

AHHH BLESS YOUR SO U L. IM GONNA SUB TO THIS THREAD SO I CAN SEE ALL THE NEW STUFF BLESS UR SOUL.


----------



## Eline (Nov 4, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> YES!!
> This, this was what I wanted to see! It's not enough to just name the new items because anyway my game is in another language, so I wouldn't know which item is what. Thank you so much for this! I know that surely this will be a lot of work and effort, but please keep at it!



I'll try to keep it up c:


----------



## Noctis (Nov 4, 2016)

Omg you are a blessing! I've been going crazy looking for images but no avail. You are doing god's work. Thank you &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Charcolor (Nov 4, 2016)

wow!! i can't wait to get my hands on some of these!!


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 4, 2016)

Again, very helpful! Thanks! Do they all come from amiibo or are they random? Cause those pancakes look yummy!


----------



## Eline (Nov 4, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> Again, very helpful! Thanks! Do they all come from amiibo or are they random? Cause those pancakes look yummy!



Hi! Most of these are obtained through campers and through Harvey's shop! For the pancakes specifically, they are found in Wendall's RV. He'll show up randomly


----------



## Capeet (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you for making this list! Keep up the great work! It's super helpful!

I have one question though. I was wondering what kind of pictures you are accepting for the list. I have some that I took of the catalog in the van. But the thing is that you can't see if they're unorderable or not since they all have a price of 3 coupons. So are you only accepting pictures that are taken in the "real" catalog in Timmy & Tommy's store, or can they be taken of the van catalog as well?


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 4, 2016)

Eline said:


> Hi! Most of these are obtained through campers and through Harvey's shop! For the pancakes specifically, they are found in Wendall's RV. He'll show up randomly



Thank you! Can't wait to have him camp in my town!


----------



## Eline (Nov 4, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> Thank you for making this list! Keep up the great work! It's super helpful!
> 
> I have one question though. I was wondering what kind of pictures you are accepting for the list. I have some that I took of the catalog in the van. But the thing is that you can't see if they're unorderable or not since they all have a price of 3 coupons. So are you only accepting pictures that are taken in the "real" catalog in Timmy & Tommy's store, or can they be taken of the van catalog as well?



I'll accept all pictures for now, but the one's from Timmy & Tommy's catalog are preferred. I'll change the pictures from the RV's once I've found the picture of this item in Timmy & Tommy's catalog. 
This way, everyone will have the most pictures asap, so they can decide what item's they want. Later on I hope all pictures will be from the T&T catalog.


----------



## Amilee (Nov 4, 2016)

Eline said:


> Hi! Most of these are obtained through campers and through Harvey's shop! For the pancakes specifically, they are found in Wendall's RV. He'll show up randomly



franklin has the pancakes too 
i linked this thread in my update information thread. i hope its fine. you really did a good job


----------



## Eline (Nov 4, 2016)

Amilee said:


> franklin has the pancakes too
> i linked this thread in my update information thread. i hope its fine. you really did a good job



Thanks! Added this to the document as well 
And of course, that totally fine! I'm happy to help people however I can!


----------



## LuciaMew (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you very much for setting up such helpful guide. have the 24 hour shop clock released yet?


----------



## Capeet (Nov 4, 2016)

Here - some pics. I'll provide new pics tomorrow once I get these items through the mail.



Spoiler: Wendell's van














There's something I'm very confused about. The list has a pic of pancakes saying they're from Wendell's van. Wendell's currently at my campgrounds and he sure doesn't have any pancakes in the van? What's that about?

Edit: the roasted dino-meat can also be obtained from the campgrounds shop


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 4, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> Here - some pics. I'll provide new pics tomorrow once I get these items through the mail.
> There's something I'm very confused about. The list has a pic of pancakes saying they're from Wendell's van. Wendell's currently at my campgrounds and he sure doesn't have any pancakes in the van? What's that about?



That was my mistake. The pancakes are_ not_ found Wendell's van, but apparently in Franklin's. I obtained them but forgot whom exactly I got them through.


----------



## Drew1234 (Nov 4, 2016)

Here is a list of Nintendo Items:

http://ca.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Welcome_Amiibo_Nintendo_Items


----------



## Capeet (Nov 4, 2016)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> That was my mistake. The pancakes are_ not_ found Wendell's van, but apparently in Franklin's. I obtained them but forgot whom exactly I got them through.


Oh, that explains it! Thank you. 

Here's a pic I forgot to add to my last post. The daimyo's tray is from Joan's van.


----------



## Eline (Nov 4, 2016)

Drew1234 said:


> Here is a list of Nintendo Items:
> 
> http://ca.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Welcome_Amiibo_Nintendo_Items



Thank you!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 4, 2016)

Farmed some more coupons and got some more items-



Spoiler: More New Items



Basic display stand {Harvy/5 coupons}


Counter seat {Harvy/5 coupons}


Electric sign {Harvy/5 coupons}


Omelet (Cataloged) {Zipper's RV/3 coupons}


Toolbox {Harvy/5 coupons}


Gift pile {Jingle's RV/3 coupons}


White Wood floor {Jingle's RV/3 coupons}


Didn't buy it but this is the Office clock (to the left)


----------



## Toonik (Nov 4, 2016)

this is awesome! it's not hello amiibo though, it's welcome amiibo 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh uhh... does anybody know how you get the new nintendo 3ds XL?


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 4, 2016)

I am finding many "picture missing" now  Is there any problem, or is that written on purpose to later fill in the blanks?


----------



## Noctis (Nov 4, 2016)

Drew1234 said:


> Here is a list of Nintendo Items:
> 
> http://ca.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Welcome_Amiibo_Nintendo_Items



This is exactly what I needed. Thank you!


----------



## pr0xyius (Nov 4, 2016)

Toonik said:


> this is awesome! it's not hello amiibo though, it's welcome amiibo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh uhh... does anybody know how you get the new nintendo 3ds XL?



Changed that! woops

- - - Post Merge - - -



GuerreraD said:


> I am finding many "picture missing" now  Is there any problem, or is that written on purpose to later fill in the blanks?



This is done on purpose to fill in the blanks later on!


----------



## Eline (Nov 4, 2016)

THanks everyone again for all the input <3


----------



## Aniko (Nov 4, 2016)

Could I add some pictures here? Pho.to bucket is down for maintenance


----------



## Eline (Nov 4, 2016)

Aniko said:


> Could I add some pictures here? Pho.to bucket is down for maintenance



Yea, of course! You can also use imgur if you want, but I don't mind


----------



## Drew1234 (Nov 4, 2016)

Anyone know about the white brick wall? LOL Thanks


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 4, 2016)

Also, the 24-hour ABD and the reception table aren't new from the update, they were already in the game before


----------



## Aniko (Nov 4, 2016)

Well yes, it's faster downloading here directly from my card. '^^


----------



## pr0xyius (Nov 4, 2016)

Aniko said:


> Well yes, it's faster downloading here directly from my card. '^^



Thanks we will add them!

- - - Post Merge - - -



GuerreraD said:


> Also, the 24-hour ABD and the reception table aren't new from the update, they were already in the game before



Thanks we didn't know that, we will remove them from the list


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 4, 2016)

Wow, thanks so much for doing this! There's a ton of new items I want, now that I know what they look like!


----------



## Aniko (Nov 4, 2016)

The freezer was already in the game (sorry I posted it by mistake)


----------



## Capeet (Nov 4, 2016)

The list is looking awesome! You're making great progress with it, too. Thanks so much for all the hard work!

There's so much new, pretty furniture for all of us to obtain now..!


----------



## Eline (Nov 4, 2016)

Aniko said:


> Well yes, it's faster downloading here directly from my card. '^^
> 
> View attachment 187592View attachment 187593View attachment 187594View attachment 187595View attachment 187596View attachment 187597View attachment 187599View attachment 187600



Thank you very much for sharing!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aniko said:


> The freezer was already in the game (sorry I posted it by mistake)



Whoops! I'll take it out. Thanks c:


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 4, 2016)

this is awesome! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Licorice (Nov 4, 2016)

Hii I wanted to contribute so here's my items c:


Spoiler


----------



## Licorice (Nov 4, 2016)

Pt. 2


Spoiler


----------



## Licorice (Nov 4, 2016)

Pt. 3


Spoiler


----------



## Eline (Nov 5, 2016)

Licorice said:


> Pt. 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thank you so so much for this!


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 5, 2016)

Whoa, the list is growing so fast!  I'm very happy to be able to see like anyone else, since I'm not updating.
Thanks so much again for the effort, both of you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the toaster is not new, it was already in the game before 
And the Marie shoes are wrong, it shows a repeated picture of the shirt.


----------



## ashlif (Nov 5, 2016)

The pictures are really helpful! I now know what are the new items.


----------



## OLoveLy (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you so much !


----------



## Eline (Nov 5, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Whoa, the list is growing so fast!  I'm very happy to be able to see like anyone else, since I'm not updating.
> Thanks so much again for the effort, both of you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Thank you! I updated it. 
I've been working on it all day c: I'm really glad it's coming along so nicely!


----------



## Licorice (Nov 5, 2016)

I have some more stuff I'll post soon

Also is it just me or does the toast in the toaster look better now? It looks more vibrant?


----------



## debinoresu (Nov 5, 2016)

whose rv has the donut cushion?


----------



## Eline (Nov 5, 2016)

debinoresu said:


> whose rv has the donut cushion?



I don't know yet  Just got the picture, so I know it's here.
I'm actually thinking it might just show up in Harvey's shop?


----------



## debinoresu (Nov 5, 2016)

Eline said:


> I don't know yet  Just got the picture, so I know it's here.
> I'm actually thinking it might just show up in Harvey's shop?



i did some research and according to this list it's Filly's RV?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2016)

*bookmarks*

if not too much trouble, when it's all (or at least mostly) compiled, could we get an excel table too? something like item name, item type, how obtained, if reorderable, and cost in both meow coupons and bells


----------



## demondays (Nov 5, 2016)

the nintendogs stuff gives me major nostalgia tbh, I loved that game when i was a kid. I played it for AGES


----------



## Aniko (Nov 6, 2016)

Here some others.


----------



## Licorice (Nov 6, 2016)

Aniko said:


> Here some others.
> 
> View attachment 187767View attachment 187768View attachment 187769View attachment 187770



Whete did you get the bear?


----------



## Aniko (Nov 6, 2016)

Licorice said:


> Whete did you get the bear?



From Harv


----------



## mags (Nov 6, 2016)

Eline said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> When the update came out, I made a thread to collect all new furniture the update brought. Now, this is NOT complete yet, but there were a few people who wanted to see furniture pictures! Soooooo... With a bit of help of the lovely forum people, me and my boyfriend (Pr0xyius, new to the Bell Tree!) made a start on this.
> 
> ...



Awww thank you so much for going to all this trouble, just one word, excited!


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 6, 2016)

Ah, there are a few items kinda difficult to tell apart from existing ones... I had to make sure with that black TV and the watering can and something else I can't remember right now, ha ha ha. Even if they are not priced normally, they still look pretty similar to me!


----------



## Capeet (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey, I know this is a furniture list but I thought I'd still ask: are you only taking pictures of the new furniture or also the new Able Sisters clothing? I wonder if you want to list them too or if it would be sensible for someone else to make a new list just for the new clothing. I know there's some new pieces but I don't know how many.


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey, that's a nice idea!  Since there are also new clothes items (Like Link, Zelda and Ganon), adding the Able's wouldn't be any bad!


----------



## Res (Nov 6, 2016)

Good-Luck-Charm


This is a list of all the new items!(Scroll down a bit or Ctr+F *NEW*)


----------



## Animecafe102 (Nov 6, 2016)

There's new 24-hour-shop stuff?! Ahhh I need those *^* I love the 24 hour shop items, do you by any chance know how you get them?


----------



## Licorice (Nov 6, 2016)

I have some more stuff, will add more as I get it.



Spoiler


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 6, 2016)

Res said:


> Good-Luck-Charm
> View attachment 187803
> 
> This is a list of all the new items!(Scroll down a bit or Ctr+F *NEW*)



What is this item? Where do you get it?


----------



## piske (Nov 6, 2016)

This is so wonderful, thank you! :>


----------



## Aerchan (Nov 6, 2016)

I really want that cute wreathe!!


----------



## pocky (Nov 7, 2016)

I posted ALL of the stationary, floors, shirts, dresses, pants, socks, shoes and umbrellas (with pictures) on my blog.

I also posted 24 of the 25 wallpapers (missing polka-dot wall) 40 of the new floors (accidentally deleted the cinnamoroll floor screenshot) and 20 of the 22 new hats (couldn't post the pompompurin hat or lottie's bun because I reached my image posting limit for the day)

link to my blog with pictures of the new items
clickable menu version (to view items by category)

I still need the furniture items, but I'm still working on getting all of those.


----------



## Eline (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> *bookmarks*
> 
> if not too much trouble, when it's all (or at least mostly) compiled, could we get an excel table too? something like item name, item type, how obtained, if reorderable, and cost in both meow coupons and bells



Moridb is being updated as well, which may be a bit more convenient for you .


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Nov 7, 2016)

I got something from Harvey shop it called Imperial chair.
it looks like a black and red Chinese theme chair.


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 7, 2016)

Some of these new things are so AWESOME! (Yes, only "some" in my opinion, deal with it people) 
Even if I'll be waiting who knows how much time to update, I'm already making new decorative plans!


----------



## Eline (Nov 7, 2016)

CrimsonFireWolf said:


> I got something from Harvey shop it called Imperial chair.
> it looks like a black and red Chinese theme chair.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Kev_Woods (Nov 7, 2016)

Here's one for the Ramen Cup from Harvey's shop


----------



## Envy (Nov 7, 2016)

Res said:


> This is a list of all the new items!(Scroll down a bit or Ctr+F *NEW*)



I hope this is legitimate because it has the trumpet and saxophone which I'm yet to see any sign of elsewhere.


----------



## Eline (Nov 7, 2016)

Kev_Woods said:


> Here's one for the Ramen Cup from Harvey's shop
> View attachment 187947



Thanks for this!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pocky said:


> I posted ALL of the stationary, floors, shirts, dresses, pants, socks, shoes and umbrellas (with pictures) on my blog.
> 
> I also posted 24 of the 25 wallpapers (missing polka-dot wall) 40 of the new floors (accidentally deleted the cinnamoroll floor screenshot) and 20 of the 22 new hats (couldn't post the pompompurin hat or lottie's bun because I reached my image posting limit for the day)
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'll add some of those pictures to the document!


----------



## Noctis (Nov 7, 2016)

It's looks better and better as I visit. Thank you for all the hard work and those who contributed!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Nov 7, 2016)

I need all the food and sanrio furniture!!!!!


----------



## Ayarii (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you for this it's really helpful!


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 7, 2016)

This is fantastic! Thank you so much. I don't have anything helpful to add (sorry) but I just wanted to say thank you.


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 7, 2016)

Time for me to contribute! It may not be much, but...



I promise, it doesn't have anchovies. As far as I know.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh my god! Thank you so much!


----------



## GardenGnostic (Nov 8, 2016)

This is amazing! Thank you so much


----------



## pocky (Nov 8, 2016)

Eline said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


*
for anyone who wants to see the full new catalog...*
I now have pictures for every single item listed on my blog  

I also e-mailed moridb so I'm hoping that they'll update their database soon


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 8, 2016)

Oooo thank goodness for people like you and Pocky! 
Can't wait to get all these new items,just need to clear out the old stuff first


----------



## crossinganimal (Nov 8, 2016)

Is this thread just for the new camp stuff? If not, I have a new clothing item that I found on mainstreet today


----------



## Kev_Woods (Nov 8, 2016)

Here's another for the garbage can:


Same with what crossinganimal said, 99% positive these weren't in the Able Sister's shop before the update:


----------



## k.k.lucario (Nov 8, 2016)

time to collect some of these


----------



## hamster (Nov 8, 2016)

i need my melody's furniture...............


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 8, 2016)

Balloon-puddle lamp is not new, already existed as a balloon series furniture  Same with board game piece.
Like all the other items that have been already corrected, basically don't trust any furniture that appears as buyable through bells!  Only some new Able's clothes remain bell-buyable.


----------



## Clover-Palette (Nov 8, 2016)

_I hate to be a buzzkill but there is a list here for furniture and has al the pictures included: here


because a lot of pictures are missing from your list so if you need pictures you can use this to help you ^^"
_


----------



## Drew1234 (Nov 8, 2016)

This tumblr has the items:

http://pocky-town.tumblr.com/tagged/acnl+new+furniture


----------



## pocky (Nov 8, 2016)

pocky-town here just letting you guys know that I e-mailed MoriDB this morning to tell them that I had taken pictures of every single item and posted them on my blog. They responded about 4 hours ago asking me if it was okay to crop them for their database. I of course said yes.

I don't know how quickly they update their database but I'm guessing that they'll have these pictures up themselves soon. This will of course be a lot more useful than my blog when updated


----------



## Licorice (Nov 8, 2016)

pocky said:


> pocky-town here just letting you guys know that I e-mailed MoriDB this morning to tell them that I had taken pictures of every single item and posted them on my blog. They responded about 4 hours ago asking me if it was okay to crop them for their database. I of course said yes.
> 
> I don't know how quickly they update their database but I'm guessing that they'll have these pictures up themselves soon. This will of course be a lot more useful than my blog when updated



I seriously love you.


----------



## Drew1234 (Nov 9, 2016)

http://moridb.com/items/sets/welcome
Here's MoriDB for anyone who needs. ^_^


----------



## Sdj4148 (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm really late to the update party, but I am so hyped now. I just downloaded the update, and now I'm probably going to redecorate most of my house now. Time to get invested in ACNL for the next 3 months.


----------

